# Progressive Industries Surge Guard



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

All these years of camping, I never had one. Due to cost and also due to, what I thought, just a sales tactic at the RV dealers when buying an RV.

Reverse now, I bought one to be safe against surges and undervoltage, and I got it a great price locally (I still think they gave me the wrong price)

Progressive Industries EMS-PT30C

This is the portable one, and wondering who has one. Since its an outdoor model, wondering what people do to protect it from the rain. Id rather protect it if I can. Website it can be used in the rain, otherwise its useless, and it does have lifetime warranty. But id rather try and be preventable and create an "umbrella" for it if possible.

First test run with it yesterday at home, worked great, so easy to use, and the scrolling screen shows you whats up at all times


----------



## tndal (Feb 21, 2016)

I did a inline hard wired version and love it. A friend of mine has the portable version as you do and puts a trash bag over the power pedestal to protect from the rain.


----------



## ManCave (May 18, 2016)

On my prior TT I had the external portable one for about two years. When I was in Cali it evidently wanted to stay as it walked off on its own. I used to just put a trash bag over the pedestal which a bungee to hold the bag on. Their warranty doesn't cover rain damage so while its "weather resistant" its a good idea to keep it covered.

I now have the hardwired one installed on my 210trs which now makes it more worry free and less likely to go site seeing on its own.

If you are going to use one of these (or the hardwired one) with a Honda/Yamaha generator you will need a ground binding plug:

http://www.progressiveindustries.net/#!generator-plug/c1mwy orbuild your own. Or it won't work as will keep giving a ground fault error. .





 <-How to test generator for floating ground


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

ManCave said:


> On my prior TT I had the external portable one for about two years. When I was in Cali it evidently wanted to stay as it walked off on its own. I used to just put a trash bag over the pedestal which a bungee to hold the bag on. Their warranty doesn't cover rain damage so while its "weather resistant" its a good idea to keep it covered.
> 
> I now have the hardwired one installed on my 210trs which now makes it more worry free and less likely to go site seeing on its own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. That would probably be the easiest solution, bad and bungee. Im picking up a good cable lock as well for it.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

I love our built-in unit and it actually works. It protected our RV many times over a week-long trip recently. Here's my install of it! https://rv-therapy.com/upgrades/progressive-industries-ems/


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

i have a portable model. Chain it to pole. No problem with rain. During two storm surges/black outs no problems ! Great product


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I had the TRC outdoor one for years ...... Never had a problem...... 8 yes at least

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

